# 700 lb bear



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

Rick I just watch the video, What a BRUTE. Louise is so calm and cool during and after the shot, she's a pro. If it was me I would be doing the Ralphy!!:59:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah she scares me..........:grin:


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Great shot Louise, the belly on this guy is huge, you had to shoot him, his poor little legs could'nt take anymore.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very Nice ,Congrats to your wife.She made a perfect shot on that Monster..:darkbeer::darkbeer:Good luck on your Moose hunt.Dan


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Danny, you know we'll have a good time on the moose hunt providing no one kills themselves this year, a few of us tried it last year and it wasn't as fun as one might think
Rick


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

What a massive bear -I loved the.. "That bear is cheesed!" lmao
Nice website too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*Nice job Marchand team*

Hey Just Us Hunting Gang:

Great footage of a monster bear. The girls did a nice job on that one hey Rick. I loved the way that big ol bear shoved that barrel around for awhile and Louise just waited until the perfect broadshot shot was presented and then made it count. Good luck on the moose hunt and ya,!!!! lets keep everybody healthy on this one from start to finish and then some. Call sweet and make the shot.

Take care and nice website by the way,


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

tks Todd, you as well


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Wow!!!!*

Ricky;

TABERNAQUE!!!!:wink::wink: Dats one big bear dere, brudder!! 

Tell Louise congrats. Way to go guys, now go kill another monster moose this fall.:darkbeer:

Rob


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great video and what a mammoth of a bear; I think that is first bear that I would actually call "obese". Congratulations.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow!*

wow.. what a monster.. 

must be a record book black bear with a bow?

Gilles


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gilles, just shy for weight I believe, skull is still in the cape so that will be awhile yet (still in the freezer until we decide what we're doing with it). We'll see what the skull measures later, seemed like a small head on it at the time, but looking at it now with no body to compare it too, it's big....

Rick


----------



## isidoreboke (Aug 11, 2009)

trapper1 said:


> Hey everyone, check out my wife's video of her shooting a monster bear last week on www.justushunting.com
> 
> let me know your thoughts on the site.......have a great one, I will:thumbs_up
> Rick



tell louise i seen her bear video and i say great job and i love your web site


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trapper 1*

ric and louise great job sounds like the girls got the bear though, no male voices on that tape or where your shorts to tight... lol bear looks like me same shape ...... great web site good commentating as well in your stories and hunts... nice job....


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool website and a great looking bear.
Nice job! Glad to hear that you are back on your feet and heading out for moose again.
Take care!


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I want one.
:darkbeer:


----------

